# new scattergun



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

picked this one up Saturday at the local gun shop got it for $350 out the door it's a stoeger uplander in 20 gauge full and mod choked barrels


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking side by side


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice twin--- I used one just like her when I hunted rabbit and pheasant southwest of Great Bend.

The 20's are nice shoot'in little shotguns.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, I always like shooting the doubles also.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice ....good luck with it.

hard to find a side by side that is not $1000.00.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun ! You'll like the 20.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a really good buy for a side by side. Better hope no one opens the door on ya.

One of these days I would like to get either an over under or a side by side myself.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if they do they should have came out of the closet before I shut the door


----------

